# Di2 aftermarket build?



## Gyrine (Aug 15, 2015)

Anyone do an aftermarket Di2 mod? Any issues? Any advice? I have a 2015 ROKH and will probably do it myself.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Do you have the Think2 grommets on your bike?

There are videos on the Pinarello site showing how to install Di2 on an F8.


----------



## Rokh Hard (Nov 25, 2013)

a friend did a JPL friend did a mod to the battery, caught fire and burned the bike down. other than that....all good.


----------



## etil_etanoat (Apr 28, 2015)

My F8 is build with Di2, no issue. Having said that, I left the building to my LBS experienced mechanics.


----------



## Swen6 (Feb 6, 2013)

The Rokh is available with Di2 so your frame should be good to go.

What groupset are you running? That would dictate your cost, you could either go for a whole groupset of if you are already running Ultegra you can buy just the Di2 upgrade kit that would include the shifters and deraileurs plus loom and charger saving 35%-ish as you'd keep the chainset, brakes, cassette and chain.

Hope that's more helpful than being told a frame you don't own will take Di2 lol


----------

